

Hacking the vote - Judge suppresses report voting machine security.  - jyothi
http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/appel/judge-suppresses-report-voting-machine-security

======
jyothi
Prof. Appel's report (post extensive source code analysis) on security &
accuracy of voting machines has been denied.

 _When you vote in November, you will still be voting on a paperless computer,
and it's not possible to be sure that your vote will count._

<http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~appel/voting/record-op-ed.html>

